

Snipd is testing Stripd.com (sexy version of Snipd) for private or very public groups - alexS
http://stripd.com

======
jvyduna
I like sexy women, but I hate the picture of the floozy in the lower right
fixed div. It says, "Stripd views sexy as drunk, dumb, and missing shoes."
What word do you think comes to anyone's mind after "knock-kneed"?

But this may be a better idea than trying to rid the Internet of ads (the
Stripd alpha business model).

------
sgupta
Friendly notice - if you're at work, this might be NSFW.

------
schoudha
oh man. I love the idea of iteration but I think there are times in which it's
time to move on to a new idea.

~~~
SwellJoe
I've talked to several founders of sites in this vein who say one of their
biggest problems is keeping it clean. Maybe giving people a place for just
this sort of content is a good release valve, even if it doesn't make money
(and free porn _doesn't_ make money...at least not very much...the clicks just
aren't very valuable, and the bandwidth usage is massive).

------
coffeemug
Hey Alex, long time no speak! Here's some quick feedback.

I have an incentive to collect these images and occassionally share them with
friends. However, I don't think I have an incentive to start doing it on a
group basis. This alone prevents me from using the site. I think the danger of
this far outweighs the benefit that groups bring (getting cliques on the
service in one shot). I think making this an individual thing and giving an
option to share is a better way to go.

Also, I don't think I'd mind if the images I collect show up on the front page
anonymously. This gives huge incentive for people to come to the site and just
browse. I know you have public groups, but the group thing doesn't work well
for me.

Keep on trucking!

~~~
trefn
I think the private option is important for certain pictures - possibly of
yourself/people you know? - but I think you're right, a public setting would
be valuable.

------
matth
Haha. I had created something fairly similar to Snipd a while back called
CommonplaceLog.com (a commonplace is basically a 15th century scrapbook).

I've since abandoned the project but it's still online. Cool to see someone
pick up the banner though.

------
srn
Hi Alex. I agree that browse functionality could be killer here. The girl
stuck in the right corner on the groups page is irritating and unnecessary
even on the front page.

If you have a more open browse view, do add subcategories and an opt-in for
different categories (s/categories/tags/g ? Whatever the cool kids are using
these days.)

In any case do not show pictures on the groups page. Trust me here.

Good luck!

------
RossM
I know many people deem Python as sexy, but when you start calling Python
error screens sexy I think you have a problem.

Serious commentry will resume after the blip.

~~~
RossM
Ah, there we go: blip.

Is this YC funded? <http://stripd.com/about/>

------
tsally
Hrm, it is similar to how there are always bikini clad women at tech
conferences. I wonder where that chapter is in your standard marketing book.

~~~
jrockway
> I wonder where that chapter is in your standard marketing book.

In the marketing book I most recently read ("Buy-ology", I think it was
called), the author claims that this technique doesn't work for advertising.
People remember the bikini-clad woman, not whatever she was advertising.

> Hrm, it is similar to how there are always bikini clad women at tech
> conferences.

I think it is an excuse for the stereotypical sex-starved geeks to hire
strippers without going to a strip club. I don't really get it.

(Someone used "booth babes" at their job booth at a Perl conference a few
years ago. Classy. I _realllly_ want to work for you now...)

~~~
whacked_new
Current trends lead me to believe that seeing it in marketing handbooks isn't
actually very far off. Albeit, they would have to do it subtly to avoid all
kinds of "moralistic backlash."

The bikini-clad women may induce riskier, gambling behavior; essentially, they
increase the likelihood that you part with your money. <http://www-
psych.stanford.edu/~span/Publications/bk08nr.pdf> [1]

It's a tried and true strategy for tech shows. I don't know about Las Vegas
(CES) and Berlin (IFA), but in Tokyo and Taipei, definitely so. E3... goes
without saying.

[1] IIRC, this isn't _the_ paper that demonstrated this, but is the one I have
handy in memory.

------
vijayr
It would be great if you can warn the users it is NSFW in the title itself,
when you post such links.

------
blader
This is brilliant.

~~~
alexS
this is just a weekend experiment. if people care about organizing around a
certain subset of content (in this case sexy content), then doctors would love
to have their own emergencymed.doctorblah.com, etc.

